
After Russian election hack, U.S. security advisers to make 2020 race unhackable - nblavoie
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/10/10/after-russian-election-hack-u-s-security-advisers-form-group-make-2020-race-unhackable/747403001/
======
red5tar
it amuses me when companies state that something will be unhackable. as long
as humans are writing the code, there will always be flaws.

------
simonblack
If electronics are involved, it will _always_ be hackable.

The safest system, with an automatic in-built audit trail, is good old paper
and pencil ballots with scrutineers from both/all parties supervising.

